

 Calling all Electrical Engineers - proee
http://www.eeweb.com/contact-us/invite/
We're excited to announce that EEWeb, our flagship electrical engineering community, is about to go live.<p>If you're a hardware design engineer or electronics enthusiast, we'd love for you to sign up for our an invite.<p>Focus areas of our community include:<p>* Hardware Projects
* Analog Design
* RF Design
* Power Management
* Embedded Design
* Test &#38; Measure
* Components
* PCB Design<p>http://www.eeweb.com/contact-us/invite/
======
reemrevnivek
The bottom of the page reads:

Copyright 2010, Aspen Labs, LLC

Does this mean that you own any designs, answers, projects etc. that I upload?
When I look at the "Request Invite" page, the first thing I see a spelling
error ("enthusiests") in the first sentence, and this claim is the last. Not
exactly encouraging.

I'd much rather see some sort of open license, like a Creative Commons license
of some kind.

------
asynchronous13
Is there any content available? Why would I want to request an invite? What
does eeweb offer that is not offered by a site such as Physics Forums?

These are genuine questions. Before I request an invitation to something, I
would like to know more about what it is I'm signing up for.

~~~
asmithmd1
"Let us know about your technical background and interests and why you'd like
to join."

You tell me, why would I like to join? This sentence strikes my as having
slightly the wrong tone. You should be selling me about how great this site is
going to be and why I should keep coming back

~~~
nzmsv
Exactly. Not to mention 'enthusiests' in the very first sentence, and links to
content that aren't actually links.

Why would I want to type not only my contact info, but my life story into a
site that looks like a sign-up form for a spam list?

~~~
reemrevnivek
I haven't found any clause stating what they're going to do with my email
either - Neither the site nor their company (<http://www.aspenlabs.com/>) has
much of any information up. At least they give an address and a phone number
on their company site where they can be contacted if I start getting spammed.

------
proee
We're excited to announce that we'll be launching our flagship electrical
engineering community next week called "EEWeb". The focus of this community is
to create a place for hardware design engineers to call home.

Our site includes an online toolbox, daily featured sections, community driven
articles and projects, and custom engineer profiles where you can follow other
engineers based on your interest tags.

You can see a screenshot of our homepage here.
<http://www.eeweb.com/pics/site/eeweb.png>

Example Engineer Profile. <http://www.eeweb.com/pics/site/eeweb2.png>

~~~
anamax
> Our site includes an online toolbox, daily featured sections, community
> driven articles and projects, and custom engineer profiles where you can
> follow other engineers based on your interest tags.

Do many people in other disciplines do something like this? Serious question -
where are some examples?

~~~
reemrevnivek
Computer Engineers and Programmers use <http://Stackoverflow.com/> for
questions and answers. It's not as comprehensive as this site is, but there
are other toolboxes, blogs, and profile sites which are perfectly accessible,
even though they're not on one page.

Electronics and Robotics - <http://electronics.stackexchange.com/> \- is a
question and answer site for electronic engineers. It already has over a
thousand users and questions, and it's all up for viewing right now - No
invites required. It is in beta, but that doesn't mean a lot - It's been
running in some form for about a year, and it's due for launch just before New
Years Day). It doesn't look as polished as this site, because the content is
created in users' spare time for immediate use, not in preparation for screen
captures.

If you're reluctant to sign up for EEWeb, enjoy using Stackoverflow, or want
another source for getting answers to your electronic engineering questions
(or all of the above), you should check it out.

~~~
anamax
I'm aware that there are other community sites for various kinds of techies.

My question is whether those other sites have the kinds of services that you
think are valuable.

For example, do any of these other sites have a "follow" feature? (Second
question - I can imaging the benefits of following someone, but what is the
benefit of being followed?)

Same for "custom engineer profiles"? Heck - why wouldn't I just use a link to
my LinkedIn profile? (Maintaining multiple profiles is a pain....)

------
joezydeco
How is this different than <http://www.eetimes.com>?

~~~
proee
Our focus is on the engineering community where you can setup your own
engineering profile, document and share hardware projects, and follow other
engineers.

~~~
sebg
so facebook / basecamp for the EE crowd?

~~~
proee
Exactly, I just added a screenshot of my profile page.

<http://www.eeweb.com/pics/site/eeweb2.png>

~~~
sebg
Got it - Would be worth reaching out to the octoparts guys. They could give
you some good feedback.

